# SLV Beat the Heat BBQ, Brews & Chili - Alamosa, CO.



## wydnar (Jun 19, 2013)

I just wanted to touch base with you all.

Our first ever competition is getting legs! The community is ready with open arms. Vendors are already lining up to be part of the event and we have had good response with cookers.

As you probably already know, Arlie Brag of Arlieque is working with us to ensure we do this thing right. He's one of the best in the business and it shows with what he is doing for us.

But my point for this thread is to reach out to the KCBS cookers that may be thinking about coming to join us for our festivities. We want this to be the best event you go to every year! I know. That's a lofty goal. But our little town has a reputation of doing just that. All you have to do to check our references is to talk to a participant in our Early Iron car show or Rails and Ales Brewfest, to see that we will work hard to make sure you enjoy your visit. And there is no better place on earth to spend a weekend in September!

We know you have a choice. Thanks for letting us show you what we mean.

With that in mind, we want your feedback.  We are planning to host a party for our sponsors and cookers the Thursday night before we kick off the competition. The beer trailer will already be there for the weekend, so we thought we'd tap into the kegs a little early and let you have a fun night before you get started.

Then, when you get done, we are sending two people per team on the Rio Grande Scenic Railroad to their exclusive concert sight in the Sangre de Cristo Mountains for a concert by the Flying W Wranglers! It's a beautiful place accessible only by train. And if you need more tickets, we'll make sure you get a discount on those as well. If you need tickets, contact me.

It's a great way to unwind and relax before you journey back to the real world.

Our competition itself will include a separate category, outside KCBS, that allows you to cook anything you like, as long as it includes red or green chili! And we will have vendors roasting fresh green chilis in the park during the weekend so you can get the freshest, best tasting products to use in your recipes. Can you imagine the aroma of not only barbecue, but roasting chilis at the same time? Our attendees will be so hungry, you won't have anything to take home for snacks!

So give us your feedback. What else can we do to make your trip to Alamosa the best place you've ever cooked?

Look forward to seeing you September 6-8!

Randy Wright


----------



## wydnar (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like we'll be hosting a cookers and sponsors only event Friday night of the competition!

We'll provide the beer! What would you like to eat? :)

Randy


----------



## heyer5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like a great event!  I'm not into competition smoking yet, and it'd be a haul from Iowa, but I wish you great success!  The concert location sounds amazing, accessible by train only, how awesome is that!


----------



## wydnar (Jul 10, 2013)

The concert location is incredible! Just had Suzy Bogguss up there this weekend.

It may be a long haul, but the weekend would be worth your time!


----------



## rooftop bbq (Jul 17, 2013)

We got our start here on smokingmeatforums.com about 3.5 years ago. Its been a crazy few years.From Launching our own rub and sauce to selling our sauce recipe. Now it comes full circle Alamosa will be our 35th contest (I cant believe that) while doing a search to get more info on alamosa it brought me back to the site that first taught me how to bbq.


----------



## tjmac (Aug 5, 2013)

Randy, Looking forward to coming home to compete in BBQ. Would like any info about contest you have especially green chile. Rules Turn in times? Thanks see you in Sept

Tom McCormick

scorch and resQue


----------



## normdog85 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going to try and make it up there, Alamosa is a great little town!! I would encourage those who have not been to take a trip up there!


----------



## chefmanno (Sep 2, 2013)

I have registered but haven't received an info sheet yet.  Any ideas on how to get a hold of one?


----------

